# PPB Report Sat 14 Oct



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

We had a great turn out this morning with 6 members turning up bright & early:
Grant (Hoit), Phil (PhilipL), Jason (Squidder), Tony (SMURFSMUGGLA), Dave (Mushi) and myself.
We each went out separate ways to try and find the hot spots. Unfortunately there weren't many today, that is until Grant pulled this beauty from the within a gaggle of stink boats




























The snap went about 55cm and was very plump & healthy looking. Great stuff Grant!

As for the rest of us mortals, well I managed a pike, 40cm flatty, red mullet on HB and a small leather jacket that I pinned up the butt :shock: 
Not a pink or red out there for me today :?

Most of the other guys managed a few pinkies and assorted other reef dwellers.

Thanks for a beaut morning Saturday Mangoes (as apposed to the other weekday variety).

And Squidman, I swear I didn't mean to dump the entire H2O contents of my yak down your front when you were helping me load it on the car :twisted:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice snapper Grant


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQbhBrEAADdfgAAScKWQGqDk2Ao/7/6gMAD6ShqaaCNNAm1MRiGjQ0MIYGQZAAYjQZDIDBqegkynknqjxR6jBNAYR6IRDX6yaHXhdH2DVfUf1dI7PxdidX0JPSoRKUXlHkzK5lze5n7RajtojdvQ9qiWntlYsYlTKG5+UtHCae7AloHfM4KGXhyq/r67o261aHcN2CBbFjNz2SlZRiQ4okJQQYxbgDVPmwW/sqOJwWFGwo4FKykxEDd/feum4EYfU5zOKZIIizrkhSajUXZ5RC3sHsWKinGmL41A8LaZsVIbagU2Plwx1qDnVEQmVA4TnOe1IUTdgYvCpBQcV8YjgYOQb5cSB3GZCedazBLZ3KIW/xdyRThQkAbhBrE=


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice snapper, well done. The day looks a bit grey. Was it a cold day?


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice work Grant!!!!

Thats a great solid fish to start the snapper season with. I bet you're stoked and cant wait to get back out there. I'm very envious.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

yaker said:


> Perfect pan-size!


I would be happy to go pansize every outing with a fish like that, nice result Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy Hoited Days!! Bloody good fish Grant, congrats and I dips me lid to ya while sticking a bunch of Hb's in the Trading Post. :wink:  
RodL, nice pics...the fish papparazi applaud those close ups.....geez you guys shine this time of year.


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice snapper Grant. That guy would have gone off! Love the way they pull line. I'm new to snapper but had a go on Saturday myself at Sandringham in the minnow. Got my first decent pinkie in the shallows. Took a black and white plastic minnow (Gulp). Fish fought hard as. Can't imagine how hard a big snapper would pull! Mick.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Very nice first up Mick. I'd be very happy to take that home.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Gee Rod, that's the last time I will let you post a trip report. For a modest mango like myself one photo would have done  I have attached photos of everybody else to balance things out.

I only picked up 3 fish for the day and until I hooked the Snapper I thought I had lost my SP mojo.



redphoenix said:


> Good one Grant! SPs, bait or hardbody?


I had just had the tail bitten off a 3" Realistix so I pulled out a 4" minnow that I had used last Snapper season. It was a skanky looking thing that had started to perish. I sprayed some Ultrabite on and cast it out. 3 seconds later whilst still on the drop it was inhaled by the Snapper.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Two more photos


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Mick_Lane said:


> Got my first decent pinkie in the shallows. Took a black and white plastic minnow (Gulp). Fish fought hard as. Can't imagine how hard a big snapper would pull! Mick.


Well done Mick. Hopefully it's the first of many.

Fishing for Pinkies & Snapper on light gear is so much fun. It took about 5 minutes to land the one yesterday. It took a number of small runs rather than several big ones. Its always a buzz when you first spot color 

It would have been great to watch Scott's battle the other day.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great report and pics Rod and Grant. It was a quiet day for just about everyone except Grant, cracker of a fish mate, and in such good condition! I kindly offered to help Rod load his yak - he said 'I'll just drain it first' - I thought he meant the water in the footwells, imagine my suprise when a few litres poured out the drain hole and down my pants. Don't worry Rod, I won't hold it against ya mate......not half :twisted: :twisted:

I managed a couple of pinkies and 2 good sized squid, while Tony the Smurf caught a nice pike on the troll. It was another great mangoes gathering, the biggest for a while, hopefully we can crack a double figure kayak turnout before Christmas 

Congrats on your nice pinky Mick :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah well done guys, 
it was good to put a face to some of the names on this forum  , and an absolute thrill to get out on "squidettes lil' Yak again.cheers Jason.
Mind you i might have to put some training 'wings' on my Yak cos - yep, goddamnit ... in the bloody drink i went again  . i couldnt work it out as i had fished all morning without the barest worry of tipping and then when i had had enough and started paddling back in i dunno what happened ( prehaps i had a micro-sleep ) cos the next thing i knew i was spitting saltie water out my mouth. lol it was pretty funny but DAMN annoying. I think i worked out what happened though, it was a combination of 4 1/2 hours sleep with no dinner the nite before, no brekkie that morn and i left my drink in the car. Put it simply i was fatigued. it was stupid and i have definietly learned the impotance of a good sleep and food and water in the belly.

The swim aside, caught my first fish on a lure (on a yak ) and learned some great tips for cleaning Squid, as well as enjoying some beautiful fresh squid 4 lunch ( generously donated by Squidder )what a true gentleman and a fair dinkum champion. Three cheers for you mate.

anyway, some nice snapper was caught by the boys, well done.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Great stories and beaut to see yakkers getting out and enjoying the fishing and friendship.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the great day out on the water guys and it was good meeting Dave and Tony for the first time.

Nice work again Grant. It was good to watch the bend on the graphite - you had some of the stink boaters cheering you on. It was funny to watch how not 5 minutes after the tussel, a few moved in and anchored over the drift.

There was some nice fish being pulled around there including some being dropped. Feeling excited about whats ahead.

Nice fish there as well Mick. What time were you on the water. We probably headed back in around 10.30 but the fish were still on the bite.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the outing boys, great to get back on the water after too long off it. Grant, i loved it when you paddled up to me and just held the net up with that big ol fish inside it  Nice meeting you too Philip and Tony. Mick, great pinky too!

I mainly fished up the top of the marine sanctuary, anchored up for the most of it and used pilchard and SPs. Best time was the first few hours. Ended up with a nice mixed bag. Short-finned pike (34cm), warehou/snotty trevalla (29cm), pinky (35cm) + 3-4 undersized pinkies. Also trolled up a snook (54cm) on greeny-blue 6.5cm river2sea HB minnow, and on my last drift got the smallest ever squid. Would've been A1 snapper bait but I was in a charitable mood and he was allowed to jet off.

Also spent a little time at the very top border of the park, where it actually diverts back in to the beach. Theres some nice shallow reef with a decent sandy hole or two. Didn't stay too long as i felt like it might look like I was actually fishing inside the park 

With the 4 species i filleted each.
Lunch - 1 from each smoked, Dinner - the other fillet of each fried. Most of them were pretty good smoked, especially the pike and pinky. Fried, pinky, trevalla were good. Pike not bad actually, but the snook, i wasn't all about.

PS: can we plzzz get some more pics of Grant and the fish? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Phil, only fished from about 6-9 am. Only got the one decent pinkie (41cm). Got some other smaller guys, but they started to bite timidly when the sun got up. I think I also had a squid suck at my plastic and bit the thing in half. Is that normal? I'll have to catch up with you guys sometime. I didn't plan to go till the last minute when I saw the wind would be down. I thought the forecast earlier last week was for windy conditions. Mick.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

SMURFSMUGGLA said:


> Mind you i might have to put some training 'wings' on my Yak cos - yep, goddamnit ... in the bloody drink i went again


Tony
As well as the possible causes you list, maybe take a mask and snorkel just in case it happens again mate :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf2YxUMAACVfgAAScaWAGiRAFAo///+gMAC5IhE8U1NknlMmyh6mjQGNTQw0Mhpk0AxDTTRoaMGp6RpNI8oNNqNMgHqBk0LMzOtwphCWDfrfFIweNZ7HnjUWpk6pJrIkyUihVwvM4XxjlZbq7rWNC8Wpdyre97LYoLAqCnwkuQXe1ZUqQs0qKcbsG87f2aJwsCmbtg0JrnhdliRC0N0iYda0pAwRIEEVRvkwxmsAPkYPsFbWJUrVpwpfxcExwrJ+/LVMduyLsi4ysi3SyCqFDlChBBGHhmFzL2Pe0NZ/F3JFOFCQ/ZjFQw==


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

great report and nice fish guys


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good to hear the squid came up alright Tony 

I agree Dave I haven't been too impressed with the snook I've tried, smoked or fried. The long finned pike on the other hand are pretty good either way :wink:

Nice pic of your trevalla, I'm yet to add one to my list. I reckon it's interesting that those sandworm SPs are so long, but the fish still manage to find the hook end.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Beauty Grant,

Pan sized? - must have a bloody big pan!


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey guys looks llike a great day had by all. Nice snapper i am just starting in the yak fishing world but i am really liking what i see.
You blokes make it all look so relaxing and enjoyable.
I guess the paddling fitness comes later
regards Crayman

P.S. i am jealous i will have make a trip to brissy in winter for a snapper.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Crayman,
You don't need to go anywhere to catch quality fish. Check out Nat Bromhead's latest update from Hervey Bay
http://www.saltwaterflyfishing.com.au/newforum/forum_posts.asp?TID=3059

Awsome!


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

BBQ at Grants place, nice one mate.

 fishing Russ


----------

